# Lower Salmon jumping log warning.



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Good to know, there is a current thread on that raft with a Facebook link to more info. I was wondering if it was still there. 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62626

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## HYSIDE64 (Nov 17, 2010)

*ROTTEN LOG ON LOWER SALMON*

We also just got off the Lower Salmon on Wednesday. I jumped off the log a few times and noticed how rotten and spongy the last 12-18" had become since last year. I jumped from a couple feet back from the end with no problems.

Be cautious about jumping too far back from the end as it does get shallower. I very briefly and gently touched the bottom once when I jump from the right side a few feet back from the end. 

At the Hammer Creek boat ramp I talked to a guy who witnessed the boat wrap at Snow Hole Rapid. He said the guy didn't make any moves above the rapid and went right into the rock. Lucky no one was killed. I think that boat will be there a while longer. Not worth the risk to recover. I heard it was a rental boat. There's danger out there boys and girls. 

Trip was great as always. 6 nights 7 days of fun in the sun.
Yellow Jackets were only a problem the first 2 days but not aggressive if you left them alone to drink on your pile of empties.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

What's that last picture? It's the same color of the pinned boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## HYSIDE64 (Nov 17, 2010)

No not the pinned boat. Just my friend Jon running Snow Hole the right way.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the raft wreck. 

The log is rotten further back than 18". When the first guy jumped fully half the log started to separate. It felt pretty solid about 4' from the end. I jumped diagonally out toward the green water and never touched bottom. 

Kyle


----------

